# Does My Manny Have Ich ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I've had him for a little more than a month

Pics are from the day I received it


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, it looks like Black Ich. It is very common in wild caught Silver Dollars and Piranha. You can treat it with API General Cure or you could try Seachem Paraguard

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7165/p17622050.html

Just make sure you thoroughly gravel vac your substrate.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know about treating with chemicals yet. That's my last resort. Unless black ick is different...you can treat by just adding salt and turning up temp. I could be wrong though. I would wait for some more posts, then weigh my options. JUST MY OPINION THOUGH.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Freshly imported piranhas often have it... it's the larvae of an Amazonian fluke.
Left untreated, they usually disappear on their own within a couple of weeks.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I add aquarium salt after every water change and I have the temp at 82 degrees, fish is completely healthy though, he has now recovered from his ammonia burns and eats food as soon as it hits the water


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> I add aquarium salt after every water change and I have the temp at 82 degrees, fish is completely healthy though, he has now recovered from his ammonia burns and eats food as soon as it hits the water


How bad were your fish's ammonia burns? (you had a manny too?)

I just got a manny in and he is having a hard time with the same problem.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

The burns weren't that bad, just the tips of the fins were burned, It's just stress from the shipment he should be fine after a week or 2


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> The burns weren't that bad, just the tips of the fins were burned, It's just stress from the shipment he should be fine after a week or 2


That's how it's started but now has taken his entire tail and is moving up his body. :-( It's been almost two weeks since shipment.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Mannys are known to be very vulnerable during shipment, the larger they are the more stressful it is...I'd just bump the temp to around 82 degrees and add aquarium salt, you try some stress coat or melafix, I think melafix would treat it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like fin rot


----------

